# Any Subs needed in Flint/Davison area?



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

1 Plow truck (8 foot blade) with driver and insurance available.
Thanks


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

What are you looking to get per hour? or would you rather have flat rate jobs? We do it both ways, PM me if you dont want to post a reply


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

Snowman19;902871 said:


> What are you looking to get per hour? or would you rather have flat rate jobs? We do it both ways, PM me if you dont want to post a reply


We work by hour and by job. Let us know how we could help you.
Thanks
Zach Smith


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

Snowman19;902871 said:


> What are you looking to get per hour? or would you rather have flat rate jobs? We do it both ways, PM me if you dont want to post a reply


Still looking?


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

Bump... Still available for todays 1-2 inch's and tonights 2-4 storm.


----------

